
Sorry Huawei, the P40 Pro without Google apps is just too broken to live with - ilamont
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/04/09/sorry-huawei-the-p40-pro-without-google-apps-is-just-too-broken-to-live-with/
======
extro
TLDR: Author bought a phone which comes with no Google API and surprised
because it comes with no Google API, so cries a river because can't consume,
so the product is sh*t. It could be drastic to recognize nowadays a nice hw
doesn't mean anything without the support of the program developers, which
requires some API. But you wanted this, you got this. In your next life you
will maybe consider to support not just big players with your money.

